# new fry



## supa chip (Jan 10, 2012)

yay my dalmation mollie has deliverd 13 healthy fry. now i need to know how soon they will need feeding?? and will the mother deliver more next month?? as ive been told she could spawn up to 8 times in as many months from just one mating is this true??


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Mollys will hold sperm for 6 months and will produce fry from that sperm sometimes sporadically every couple of weeks.

With the fry they can start being fed within a couple of hours.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Egg-layer fry have yolk sacs to absorb, but livebearers hit the ground running - they eat immediately.
I'd expect your molly to run at about every six weeks.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Microworms are a good starter for livebearers.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

They will eat, and be warned if you didnt separate them she will eat them along with other livebearers in the tank. She will drop fry once every 5 weeks in my experience and in my tank i just let them in the main tank and have 1-2 survive from every drop.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm with Summer. Survival rates vary by tank size - in a 20, one or two survive per drop. In a 40, ten or fifteen. 
Mollie fry eat crushed flake - remember, they are omnivores, but heavy on the greens.


----------

